# Cannabis: do you partake?



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

So, do you? Feel free to share your experiences, particularly relating to medicinal use for SA.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

I smoke. Alone. I get too paranoid around people.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

For a long time I was so socially isolated that I wouldn't have known how to get weed even if I had wanted to. 

When my SA improved and I started making some acquaintances, including a few who did smoke, I avoided it because I had heard it could make anxiety worse, which is the last thing I need.

So my answer is "No, and I don't plan to"


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I tried it a few times in college.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Sometimes. But being around someone who is high almost all the time has really turned me off of it.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Never tried it. Not my thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I smoke in spells. I get a stash, indulge & then I take a break. My smoking herb has nothing to do with SA though, in fact it makes my SA worse at times. I tend to smoke by myself to relax after work, etc it's not really a social thing for me anymore


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

"No, but I've used it in the past"

I've only smoked a few times. The first time I smoked was in 7th grade, the second time was my sophomore year, the third time was my senior year. That's it. Now I think it's stupid, along with drinking.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yes I do.... well.... not anymore I guess    I have to quit because I'm looking for a job/internship.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I was about 20 the last time I tried it... it wasn't for me... I hated the giggles and the out of control stupid feeling... that was 26 years ago.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Never tried it and have never had any desire to, but who knows . . . if the time and place were right, I dunno, maybe I'd give it a shot.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hate it. Feel incredibly useless and stupid when on it and unproductive and paranoid


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Welp....never had, but I'd like to try it, we only live once.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Love it seems to calm some anxiety I have but it's mostly just fun to toke. I do it whenever hanging out with one of my best friends and we hung out quite a bit last week so I can say I got my fair share but yes it definitely has my support and partaking no questions there.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Tried it, didn't do much for me. Neither does tobacco, I think my brain just isn't compatible with smokeable drugs.


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

Resonance said:


> Tried it, didn't do much for me.


Same ... I've tried it a few times. It's never done much though ... to be honest I don't like the idea of smoking - dries your mouth out and is just generally a bit uncomfortable. For some reason my body wants to swallow when I'm breathing it in which isn't a good thing.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

LynnNBoys said:


> Never tried it. Not my thing.


+1 and never plan to.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tried it, wasn't a big deal and don't do it anymore. Hookah once in a while relaxes me better.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

If I'm in the proper state of mind and my environment is right then yeah, sure, I'll partake.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I've tried it quite a few times. I must say that I enjoyed the novelty of the occasions but I'm not sure I got much more out of it than than. Its just something a bit naughty and different to do with friends.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I've never smoked. I do think it should be legalized though.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I've never smoked. *I do think it should be legalized though.*


Yeah, I see no major reason for it to be illegal. Besides, people still manage to get their hands on it...

I wouldn't mind trying it. There are a lot of things I plan on trying when/if I turn 65. I'd be too old to have to worry about long-term consequences.


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

It helps with the symptoms, but under my current circumstances, I am temporarily unable to partake :/


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

once


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I smoke every so often. It doesn't really hurt my productivity as long as I don't smoke when I have something important to do. Sometimes it helps me with anxiety.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Used to be quite the stoner. Gave it up in '87.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Never tried it, I probably would have by now if I knew someone who could get some.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Used to. Gave it up when I started having bad times instead of good times. Maybe I'll start again when/if it becomes legal where I am or my mindset changes. I have a feeling thats what was bumming me out the last few times.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I've done it a few times, the first was the best, and if I was offered some again I'd probably take it. Haven't done it in ages now though.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I have no interest in smoking weed but also no problem with those who choose to do so.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

No. 'Tis the devil's lettuce....

lol


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, If you haven't tried atleast a few times you're seriously ****ing up. Dead serious.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

From time to time. Not more than once a month. Obviously depends on the strain, but I find it usually makes me feel a bit more chilled out, though it's never had too much of an effect on me to be honest... not enough that it would make me fork out for some anyway. I just mooch off the boyfriend if he has some and if I feel like it.

I'd rather get high than get drunk. Or at least be around high people rather than drunk people, anyway. Those people who constantly talk about weed can get tiresome, though, as can having to listen to 'stoner talk' sometimes.

I'm definitely for its legalisation.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> Used to be quite the stoner. Gave it up in '87.


Damn!
Time to try out some real dank. Hell of a lot more potent and better tasting now.:boogie

4 puff today is probably equivalent to 1 joint then.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

cloud90 said:


> Damn!
> Time to try out some real dank. Hell of a lot more potent and better tasting now.:boogie
> 
> 4 puff today is probably equivalent to 1 joint then.


Bull****! It used to be 2 hits on a bong and you were good for a couple hours.

Besides that I can't. I work in an FAA controlled facility and 1 positive test woujld cost me my job and retirement. It's not worth it.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Never, and don't plan to. I do however thinks it's stupid to have cannabis illegal and cigarettes legal. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Experiment with it in the past, had several bad experiences. Don't use it anymore, but if I did need it for medical use then I'd use the version that doesn't get you high.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Never, not gonna, smells gross.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

No.


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. about 1 gram maroc hashish daily... But I quitted some days ago


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd love to try it.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm partaking rite now


----------



## casteez907 (Jan 30, 2013)

I had to quit for my job. But yeah, i've had some wonderful times on it, and also some very uncomfortable times. I get very self conscious and feel like an ugly creepy freak around people i don't know. But if i'm alone or with people i know, i feel great. Unless sometimes when i look in a mirror or at pics of myself. I have huge issues with the way i look.

That being said, weed has made me a better person.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

I use to smoke it when i was younger


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No


----------



## Grant06 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nope.
Not now not ever.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes :boogie


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Never have, have no desire to.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I got offered it once but I turned it down. I might try it if I'm ever offered some again. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I have never tried it, but if I have a medical condition where cannabis can help I would use it with moderation.


----------



## ThePeon (Sep 13, 2012)

Never, even now that it is legal in my state. The "worst" drug I've had not prescribed by a doctor is caffine, and I don't even drink anything with caffine in it anymore because it gave me panic attacks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - past, present, and future.


----------



## ThatOneGuy9 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, and great for general anxiety (for me anyway).


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nope-a-dope, but it'd be fun to try I'd think.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

yes, I am completely open to it being used medicinally I think people should have the right to have that option,it affects people differently and doesn't necessarily lead on to other drug use or addiction.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah, I do everyday. it calms me down in social situations and it makes talking easier and I don't feel negative things, although the use has gone down greatly as my vaporizer is currently being repaired by the manufacturer.. no idea when I'm gonna get it back, i'd like it back though. :l


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, one thing I find funny is when prudish people who've never smoked weed try it out and end up becoming the biggest potheads.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm all for legalizing it, but I don't do it


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I've smoked it when I was younger but it doesn't tickle my pickle any more.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Rarely.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My smoking herb has nothing to do with SA though, in fact it makes my SA worse at times.


Exactly. Like many things that appear to be the easy way out, it is harmful.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Exactly. Like many things that appear to be the easy way out, it is harmful.


I can't say I agree with that. Herb is no different than any other drug, you don't know how you will react until you try it. For some it's a wonder drug with regard to SA, others not so much. I've taken SSRI's that were prescribed for my SA & depression that did none more than get me high, make me paranoid & increase my anxiety


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometimes. Not as much lately, because the strain I like is in pretty short supply and I notice the effects on my lungs the day after when I try to run. And running is unbelievably therapeutic for me, so it's important for me to be in good shape. Anyone have any experience with vaporizing? Worth it?

For those of you who have tried it a few times and are saying it didn't really do much for you - it's not at all uncommon to not get that high or even high at all your first few times. It was probably my fourth or fifth time smoking when I got truly stoned. Didn't compare to my previous experiences _a bit_.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, and no interest really. I might try it if a close friend or my boyfriend offered though.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> No, and no interest really. I might try it if a close friend or my boyfriend offered though.


*offers* ... :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

tieffers said:


> Sometimes. Not as much lately, because the strain I like is in pretty short supply and I notice the effects on my lungs the day after when I try to run. And running is unbelievably therapeutic for me, so it's important for me to be in good shape. Anyone have any experience with vaporizing? Worth it?


Naturally any type of smoking will affect your lungs but I've found if I'm exercising regularly when I am smoking regularly that I do ok & I have asthma. Sometimes I even exercise right after smoking. That said I'm not a runner. Bike riding is my thing. That & a basic routine of squats, crunches, curls, & push-ups. If you're only smoking every so often you'll likely notice the influence after the fact each time.

My bro turned my on to vaporizing & it's way easier on the lungs, no question. When I can I plan to buy myself a new vaporizer & use as my main form of indulgence when I am in a smoking spell


----------



## shyaddict (Mar 9, 2013)

as a pot head for the past 7 years i can definitely say that smoking weed made my anxiety worse


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

I buy an 8th every few weeks. I like to smoke for one week then then stay sober for a few weeks, keeps my tolerance low.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

tieffers said:


> Sometimes. Not as much lately, because the strain I like is in pretty short supply and I notice the effects on my lungs the day after when I try to run. And running is unbelievably therapeutic for me, so it's important for me to be in good shape. Anyone have any experience with vaporizing? Worth it?
> 
> For those of you who have tried it a few times and are saying it didn't really do much for you - it's not at all uncommon to not get that high or even high at all your first few times. It was probably my fourth or fifth time smoking when I got truly stoned. Didn't compare to my previous experiences _a bit_.


vaping is amazing. totally worth it you save so much in cannabis.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have before but I never will again.


----------

